# Jbutton Click farbe ändern



## Tubersam (17. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne die Hintergrundfarbe meiner JButtons,
Wenn ich die Maus gedrückt halte ändern.

Background, schriftfarbe, Ränder, alles kein Problem.
Aber diese eine Funktion kann ich nicht finden.
Der button wird immer so komisch hellblau, wenn
Ich auf ihn klicke und die Maus gedrückt halt.
Das will ich ändern.
Nach dem klick nimmt er die gewünschte Farbe an.


----------



## truesoul (17. Feb 2012)

Und die SuFu brachte keine Ergebnisse?
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/79584-jbutton-hintergrund-veraendern.html


----------



## Tubersam (17. Feb 2012)

Doch, aber das ist genau die Lösung,
Die ich nicht haben wollte...


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Feb 2012)

So bald du aber das LAF wechselst, verhält sich dein Programm möglicherweise aber wieder nicht, wie gewünscht.


----------



## Tubersam (17. Feb 2012)

Wenn ich es mit der methode aus dem link mache, wird es
Genau so wie ich es NICHT will.


----------

